# Cob Homes...



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Was perussing the internet, when I saw an article for tiny homes. Intrigued I clicked on the link, and up came a photo of a cob home.

I am hooked and now want one. Namely I want to build one. My first thought was that we live in Western Oregon, our fall is rain, our winter is rain and our spring is rain....a mud house in a rainly location, but according to all I have learned this is ok if it is built in summer and able to dry out properly.

what could be better, find a super cheap piece of property in the outbacks of somewhere (you know there are BLM sales that sell of acreage for near nothing, I saw one once for just $5,000), and build yourself a vacation cob cottage and of course, this could be your bug out spot. It would cost you near to nothing to make, seems even your heating and cooking source could be a cob oven. Of course a woodstove, or old cookstove could be brought in and piped out, and of course this makes it all the better.

I know I'd be up for it, not sure about the husband who would balk at working the cob with his bare feet and hands...I know I could count on my son, and grandson, the grandson is 7, why wouldn't a 7 year old boy like to play in dirt and build a "Hobbit Hole" with his grandma?

Has anyone here known anyone to use this method to build a home and if they did how long did a simple cottage like structure take?


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

If you go to local sustainability type blogs or organizations, you might could find some responsible, local people willing to work on one for the experience (think green living type people). Op sec wise, just tell them you are building a weekend retreat. I'm thinking if you are anywhere around Eugene, Portland, etc you might could even find one in your area and talk to the builders/owners about tips on building. I've been invited to several 'barn raisings' for hay bale home construction but work schedules have kept me from participating.
I have family in Oregon, I'll ask around to see if they know anyone who could offer advice.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Cob Cottage Co in Coquille will let you visit their home sites by appointment, check their website for info. They would probably be willing to answer questions specific to your region.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

I've seen some of the example homes Cob Cottage has online, really nice. I love how people had integrated hand sculpted designs into the walls on the outside and inside. I love the idea of it all and it seems should SHTF, having a spot to retreat to if this country really goes into a terrible tailspin, would be something really good. Considering their abilitiy to stay warm, I could imagine having just wood heat would work well and making sure any rooms were placed well, and with "transoms" to allow heat exchange. I also love that you can plan to build sitting spots into walls, eliminating the need for making a lot of, or bringing in furniture besides a few tables. I even thought one could build in bed platforms as well, then just supply your own matresses, pillows and cushions.

Of course some people had used living rooftops, and I suppose for those concerned about this, it would eliminate the ability to spot the home with the naked eye at a distance or I suppose, even with specialized equipment.

I am thinking about finding someone when spring/summer hits (building season I assume) and particpate and learn.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

I like the designs on the walls too, as well as the built in window benches. Very earthy and creative. Artistic.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

To me the places look extremely comfortable. I can imagine a large window seat....falling asleep in the sun. Cold winters not feeling so cold (nice thick walls). Outside noise blocked out in that you sleep like a log at night with a sense of being enveloped.

I sit here in our little rental right now, a typical small ranch home, built in the 60's, and can hear every car that goes by, listening to the wind howl by us, rattling the windows, with the cold air at my feet. I want the opposite.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Cob has been done very successfully in wet climates, lots of info on the net about it , I believe the cob cottage company involves Ianto evans who is also the rocket mass heater guru. Cob has been around for ages, stick framing not nearly so long.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

If you build correctly with large overhangs to keep the water off the walls the house will last forever. Have you ever noticed that log homes with larger overhangs are still standing while the ones with the short overhangs are rotting? Keeping the water away is the key to any structure.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

I certainly agree about the larger overhangs. The place we're in is a typical 60's ranch home. The siding is the original cedar shingles, never been replaced. The roof was built with 2x6's, not plywood, and the overhangs are about 2 feet out. This poor little place has been neglected pretty badly, but this siding is in great shape.

Besides, large overhangs translate into more outdoor spaces to use as well, love those wrap around outdoor spaces :2thumb:.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I definitely wish you well in your endeavors, Hoppe. They do sound cozy, and I love the personalization. Something I've been looking into is cordwood construction for outbuildings around our place (our outbuildings are in definite need of replacement, but that's a price over our heads). 

Cordwood typically uses concrete, but lately been thinking about using cob instead of concrete. We have heavy clay soil around here, what a treat it would be to make good use of it rather than curse it.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

That is what that clay soil can be good for. Our town sits on a deposit of clay soil, but where we are is very composted soil, which probably is not the best option for co building. 

It's an exciting prospect to consider making something yourself, especially something you could live in. Homes now are built in a really temporary fashion. Problematic at best. With something like cob building, I could see eliminating mold in the walls, which is a constant threat in NW homes.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

When they started trying to make the homes energy efficient and sealed them up with plastic is when the mold problem started. Never heard of it before that.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

cnsper...here in the Pacfic Northwest, mold and mildew are commonplace. We rent a home built in 1960, it has cedar siding, fiberglass insulation in the walls, cellulose in the attic, no plastic, and there is mold in the drywall. It just takes time or a leak here. The joke here is that mildew is the state flower.


----------

